# Looking For A Doweling Jig For Mitered Corners



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I think that some where I saw a demo on you tube, or some place, a doweling jig for mitered corners. I'm talking for example of joining the mitered corners of a shadow box that has sides and top of material that is, again, for example four to six inches wide and 3/4" thick. The corners being mitered hide the end grain of course, just wanting to be sure that my inquiry is clear. 

By the way, in regard to my recent problem with my typing it seems to be fixed now. Yestereday, all of a sudden I lost my enternet conection and my wife, (my in house computer tech) did her voo doo to get me connected again, and it seems as though the typing problem is now resolved. 

]erry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I think that some where I saw a demo on you tube, or some place, a doweling jig for mitered corners. I'm talking for example of joining the mitered corners of a shadow box that has sides and top of material that is, again, for example four to six inches wide and 3/4" thick. The corners being mitered hide the end grain of course, just wanting to be sure that my inquiry is clear.
> 
> By the way, in regard to my recent problem with my typing it seems to be fixed now. Yestereday, all of a sudden I lost my enternet conection and my wife, (my in house computer tech) did her voo doo to get me connected again, and it seems as though the typing problem is now resolved.
> 
> ]erry


Dowels are far too difficult on mitres that's why I use biscuits, they are so easy with no measurements required.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I prefer splines. Especially if it's a wide miter.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Dowels are far too difficult on mitres that's why I use biscuits, they are so easy with no measurements required.


Harry, up until now, I have been using biscuits too, but the demo I saw, or think I saw, but can't seem to find again, just looked good to me. Maybe I just dreamed about it.

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill - YouTube

==


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Any end type dowel jig or floating mortise jig, spline jig, etc... will work on a mitered joint. Trick is for the tenon or dowel not to protrude through the workpiece (unless you are going for that effect, like in a spline or keyed joint).

The reason I use a biscuit on frames and mouldings is that you are working with thin stock and one oval biscuit is not deep, but spreads out the glue surface in that oval... less danger in going through the outside edge.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Depending on the size of the frame.
Loose Tenon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwfeEt3twgM

Biscuits.
Mitre Biscuit Jig - The Woodworkers Institute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUWHWY_kr6g

or Dowels.
Dowelled Angle Joints for Frames and Furniture
Go to 45 DEGREE MITER JOINT


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> Depending on the size of the frame.
> Loose Tenon.
> ESPELHO - YouTube
> 
> ...


Great workmanship shown in your "ESPELHO" video. Loved the choice of music. I always have music playing in the shop while I work. Sets the mood and helps me think.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you, Mike
Music gladden the soul.
Regards
Cláudio


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also loved the video, Claudio.

You have some great ideas in your shop, especially the work table and the frame clamps.


----------

